# Firstlite wool!



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

I recieved the bottoms last week but havn't had a chance to use them yet. So far they appear to be top notch. Very soft and I am sure very warm.


----------



## Amandajan (Dec 20, 2005)

*firstlite woold*

website address?


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

http://firstlite.com/

I believe they are now a sponsor of AT. I got the windriver and chama 1/4 zip and both are top notch.


----------

